# Il (talvolta) deprimente spettacolo dell’essere madre



## Skorpio (31 Luglio 2017)

*Il (talvolta) deprimente spettacolo dell’essere madre*

Decidere i bisogni dei propri figli, dal “ora fa caldo, spogliati” al “ora fa freddo, vestiti”, decidere della loro stanchezza o vigoria, limitare il loro spazio di azione, adeguandolo al proprio, imbrogliarli nelle scelte (“le patatine le vuoi fritte o al forno?” “le voglio fritte” “no, meglio al forno dai..”

Pretendere governo e controllo costante e immotivato, per calibrare verso una fallace perfezione che dovrebbe tendere a COSA, se non a un modellamento innaturale verso bisogni totalmente distanti da quelli di un bambino e TROPPO vicini ai propri?

Io non sono per l’anarchia, anzi, sono per le regole, ma sono anche per gli spazi.

Meglio tre regole ferree e rigide, soprattutto SERIE, da seguire senza sconti, ma per il resto… SPAZIO!!!!

E porcaccio il mondo.. SPAZIO!!!!

Questo è lo spettacolo DEPRIMENTE al quale ho assistito in questi giorni..  

Dedicato a tutte le mamme che commettono questi errori IMPERDONABILI: prima di limitare in qualche cosa vostro figlio, pensate 10 secondi se questo avviene realmente per il SUO bene, oppure per il VOSTRO bisogno e ansia di controllare governare e decidere ogni suo respiro.

Perché non è un modo salubre di fare la mamma. Secondo me.

E aggiungo un segreto: ai mariti le donne così vengono sui coglioni… con tutto quello che ne puo' conseguire...:facepalm:

Mamma avvisata…..


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Decidere i bisogni dei propri figli, dal “ora fa caldo, spogliati” al “ora fa freddo, vestiti”, decidere della loro stanchezza o vigoria, limitare il loro spazio di azione, adeguandolo al proprio, imbrogliarli nelle scelte (“le patatine le vuoi fritte o al forno?” “le voglio fritte” “no, meglio al forno dai..”
> 
> Pretendere governo e controllo costante e immotivato, per calibrare verso una fallace perfezione che dovrebbe tendere a COSA, se non a un modellamento innaturale verso bisogni totalmente distanti da quelli di un bambino e TROPPO vicini ai propri?
> 
> ...


a te le ferie fanno male :carneval:
per il resto condivido


----------



## Skorpio (31 Luglio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> a te le ferie fanno male :carneval:


 :mexican: 

Da battere nel muro, credimi... 

E poi c'e lo spettacolo dei mariti che bofonchiano, e cercano di contrastare, di argomentare, ..impotenti...

E poi si arrendono ... Impossibilitati a fare il padre in una maniera appena decente..

Ma attenzione a questa "resa apparente"

Sembra pace.

Tutto bene, tutto sereno, tutto tranquillo

Tranquillo un cazzo 

Perché quella calma è invece il segnale inequivocabile che ti cominciano a andare nel culo


----------



## brenin (31 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :mexican:
> 
> Da battere nel muro, credimi...
> 
> ...


Molto belli i due post..... verde virtuale ( semaforo imbizzarrito... ).

Verissimo, penso che i disaccordi su come crescere il figlio siano uno dei motivi/ragioni  principali per poi " scoperchiare "  tutto il resto, con conseguenze inimmaginabili.


----------



## kikko64 (31 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Decidere i bisogni dei propri figli, dal “ora fa caldo, spogliati” al “ora fa freddo, vestiti”, decidere della loro stanchezza o vigoria, limitare il loro spazio di azione, adeguandolo al proprio, imbrogliarli nelle scelte (“le patatine le vuoi fritte o al forno?” “le voglio fritte” “no, meglio al forno dai..”
> 
> Pretendere governo e controllo costante e immotivato, per calibrare verso una fallace perfezione che dovrebbe tendere a COSA, se non a un modellamento innaturale verso bisogni totalmente distanti da quelli di un bambino e TROPPO vicini ai propri?
> 
> ...


Questa è l'unica cosa su cui io e mia moglie ci siamo sempre trovati d'accordo ... 
Non siamo mai stai genitori apprensivi ed abbiamo sempre cercato di insegnare a nostre figlie ad essere responsabili ed indipendenti.
Visti i risultati, credo che abbiamo fatto proprio un buon lavoro ...


----------



## Foglia (31 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Decidere i bisogni dei propri figli, dal “ora fa caldo, spogliati” al “ora fa freddo, vestiti”, decidere della loro stanchezza o vigoria, limitare il loro spazio di azione, adeguandolo al proprio, imbrogliarli nelle scelte (“le patatine le vuoi fritte o al forno?” “le voglio fritte” “no, meglio al forno dai..”
> 
> Pretendere governo e controllo costante e immotivato, per calibrare verso una fallace perfezione che dovrebbe tendere a COSA, se non a un modellamento innaturale verso bisogni totalmente distanti da quelli di un bambino e TROPPO vicini ai propri?
> 
> ...



A volte subentra anche il fatto che questa libertà di cui tu parli e' molto più stancante del controllo. Ti do' ragionissima eh, in punto di principio. Ma in quello che tu chiami. "spazio" c'è un lavoro immane. Mi viene da farti una domanda: come mai attribuisci questo comportamento solo alle madri e non anche ai padri?


----------



## Skorpio (31 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> A volte subentra anche il fatto che questa libertà di cui tu parli e' molto più stancante del controllo. Ti do' ragionissima eh, in punto di principio. Ma in quello che tu chiami. "spazio" c'è un lavoro immane. Mi viene da farti una domanda: come mai attribuisci questo comportamento solo alle madri e non anche ai padri?


Non voglio dare generiche attribuzioni di genere ne di ruolo, ci mancherebbe.

Descrivevo un "panorama" che ho visto in questi giorni.

Evidentemente un contesto specifico, ma non "insolito"

È lo scambiare un "proprio bisogno" da madre, e attribuirlo arbitrariamente al figlio, che mi sconvolge

Es: io sono stanco

Traduzione: Cielo! fermati! Il bimbo è stanco!

Stanco un cazzo, va come un treno.

Sono stanco ma io, e USO lui.

E limito lui. Per un "problema" MIO

Sono atteggiamenti che si, in questi anni ho notato più da parte delle mamme.

I padri ne hanno altri

Non meno deprecabili. Ma questi li ho notati più nella figura materna.

Non sempre, ovviamente


----------

